# EPS Custom Paint



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I finished assembly of my EPS and have attached pictures. The frame is painted the way I had ordered one 18 months ago; I received an EPQ in place of an EPS. I still like the looks of the EPS chain stays and seat stays more than the EPQ.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bad azzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Nice frame, please get rid of the red items. It's like wearing a bright red pullover over a deep red shirt. Black/silver components and let the lovely frame shine


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely but it all starts to go wrong above the top tube for me. Not getting the white and red.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Not feelin the white or red stuff ....

black stem/seatpost white bars and saddle

or all black.....would work better.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

All of the above comments/recommendations would make the bike boring and typical.  Don't change a thing! Your bike is unique and Bad azzzzzzz like Ride-Fly said. :thumbsup:


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Very good overall, though I agree with the black/red posters. 

Black stem and post would be a better match, thought white is ok.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like willy wonka ate a bunch of orange swirly pops and pooped a bike.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I see nothing


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> I see nothing


Yeah, pictures are gone


----------

